# Free Teaching Tools from Selecon and Production Advantage



## lieperjp (Jan 5, 2009)

Production Advantage is offering free teaching posters (33" x 12") on their website. I ordered them, hopefully they'll be sitting at school when I get back on Wed... They don't look spectacularly educational, but hey... they're free.

Link to the site

Note: If you do not use Microsoft Outlook or similar e-mail program, to send the email, simply right click on the link and select copy e-mail address, then go to your e-mail service and paste in the "Send" field.


----------



## Schraff (Jan 6, 2009)

Angie sent them out to you yesterday (Monday)! I'll be interested to hear what you think about them. It's pretty basic stuff, but I was impressed that they included a poster on safety with the set when I saw them at LDI. Enjoy!


----------



## beachcombah15 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just shot Angie an e-mail myself asking for my free set as well. Im looking forward to getting them!


----------



## venuetech (Jan 6, 2009)

I got mine last year ! They are Great!
Thanks Selecon!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2009)

Apollo has some great stuff as well. Any teachers drop Kelite a P.M. and I'm sure he can hook you up. They sent me a really nice kit of posters, gel books and other goodies last year. 

Gam used to have some really nice stuff a few years back. Don't know if they still do. 

Also be sure to check out Shure. They've got some awesome audio stuff both on their website and in print.


----------



## Sayen (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 7, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Apollo has some great stuff as well. Any teachers drop Kelite a P.M. and I'm sure he can hook you up. They sent me a really nice kit of posters, gel books and other goodies last year.
> 
> Gam used to have some really nice stuff a few years back. Don't know if they still do.
> 
> Also be sure to check out Shure. They've got some awesome audio stuff both on their website and in print.



Kelite does send some great stuff. Also, if you are having a problem getting stuff from Rosco, Ame might be able to help you out. Get on the teaching send out list, you get more (very, very) useful stuff - (though it's all on their website already!)


----------



## beachcombah15 (Jan 8, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Apollo has some great stuff as well. Any teachers drop Kelite a P.M. and I'm sure he can hook you up. They sent me a really nice kit of posters, gel books and other goodies last year.
> 
> Gam used to have some really nice stuff a few years back. Don't know if they still do.
> 
> Also be sure to check out Shure. They've got some awesome audio stuff both on their website and in print.



Sadly, apparently Shure "No longer provides printed literature."


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got them today. They're what I expected - six posters on lighting design and one on safety. Fairly basic, but they're good to stick on the wall and show to beginning lighting designers, especially high school students.


----------



## RonK (Jan 13, 2009)

*Update: Free Teaching Tools from Selecon and Production Advantage*

Just an update on the Selecon poster sets we've been sending out: Selecon is currently out of the "Color Theory" poster from the set, and it may be awhile before we have them again. For now we do still have the rest of the set available.

RonK
Production Advantage


----------

